
Ask HN: How to build personal website in 2020?Netlify vs. Now,Next vs. Gatsby? - 1qazxsw23edc
What is the best way to build a personal website in 2020? I&#x27;m unable to decide between netlify vs zeit now and next.js vs gatsby.js?<p>Though I really like next.js and it has an added advantage that it can sometimes be used professionally also to build full featured application unlike gatsby.js.<p>Which platform between netlify and zeit now is best for deployment? my concerns are privacy and performance. I don&#x27;t care about developer experience that much. As I noted that Zeit Now may have a better developer experience but it requires a linking of a third-party account to signup, unlike Netlify.
======
kgraves
wordpress. you own everything, can get to market quickly. with these
services...

you don't.

